# VK - VP RDA, DEAD RABBIT 22 SQ, Dead Rabbit Competition Cap



## Gizmo (25/1/18)

New Arrivals:
Hell Vape Dead Rabbit SQ 22MM 
Hell Vape Dead Rabbit Challenge Cap
Hell Vape Dead Rabbit 24mm Restock ( Blue, Full Black & Gold )
VaperSTUFF VP RDA 24MM

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

